# Gas cylinders



## 98172 (Mar 16, 2006)

I have been checking over a few things today and looked at the gas cylinders. There are two in place, both propane 6Kg cylinders. One of them is distributed by Calor and the other by LPG direct although both are identical.
I have not heard of the latter, is that swapped when empty for a cylinder from any distributor, i.e. interchangeable?

On the same subject I have decided to upgrade the cylinders to 11Kg. Does anyone know the cost implications for that?
I assume the larger cylinders will require a deposit but also assume that the smaller ones will have some money to be returned from them.

Your views would be welcome.


----------



## 88901 (May 10, 2005)

Unless you have the original documentation issues when the Calor cylinder was hired I doubt if you will get any refund if you trade in that cylinder, and will be charged for the hire of the larger ones. There are plenty of gas suppliers cheaper than Calor who will not require a deposit.

Alternatively you could aquire a couple of empty 13kg Calor butane cylinders and swap them for propane. The council waste disposal depots usually have plenty.
Ray.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 
First question , can you exchange your 6kg bottle for an 11kg . Yes

Calor Quote: 


> I would like to exchange my cylinder for a different size, can we do this at any Calor outlet?
> Yes, call your local CGD outlet on 0800 662 663 and they will be able to advise. All bottles except for the 5kg Patio Gas & 6kg BBQ Gas can be exchanged.


Can you exchange a different make. NO

for more FAQs go to Calor 
http://www.calor.co.uk/faq/cylinders.htm#exchange


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Wouldnt it be nice if gas cylinders could be standardised across europe so that you could change them anywhere. The nearest possibility is camping gas blue cylinders that can be got in france and spain but tend to be expensive. Refillables are a possibility but are not able to be filled readily in some countries it seems.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

TonyHunt said:


> Wouldnt it be nice if gas cylinders could be standardised across europe so that you could change them anywhere..


Hi Tony .. 
yes indeed but there is more chance of a peace settlement in the middle east ..or the Tories winning the next election :lol:

Bulk or refillable tanks are the only way to go


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

Gaslow refillable Cylinders are the way to go.
Not cheap to buy but well worth it  
We have toured France,Belgium and Portugal for the past 10 months and have had no problems filling them(Portugal filling places were a bit thin on the ground but other motorhomers point out where :idea: )
We used [web:b297fb4bb4]http://www.leisuregasservices.co.uk/[/web:b297fb4bb4]
who advertise on this forum and are very pleased!
Good Luck
1happy


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, 

Check with the local Calor agent as Calor took over a number of smaller Gas companies so double check before you dispose of the non-Calor bottle it just may be from one of the companies they bought-out and if it was they will change it ? I think there is a handling charge for swaping from 6kg to 11kg of about £4

We went for the gaslow system and have found it very cheap to re-fill, the only thing i would suggest is that you keep one of the Calor bottles as well, just in case you can't find or aren't near a filling station you can always turn the Calor on.

Oh, and just one other point remember the extra weight ?


----------



## 98172 (Mar 16, 2006)

Thank you all very much for the replies, as usual, a lot of very useful information.

I have already started looking at other possibilities based in part on these replies and what I have dug up from previous posts.

Normal propane; in the first instance I have decided to upgrade to at least one 11kg bottle (possibly two) from the 6kg bottle since the larger bottles are cheaper per kg gas than smaller plus they will of course last longer.

Gaslow; I would certainly consider having this fitted since I am intending to camp in winter in France and will require adequate gas supply. However it is fairly expensive to have fitted and moreover difficult to find places to refill in Spain and Portugal should we find ourselves in that part of Europe.

A question that I would like to ask those who travel to France routinely is, would it be worth my while taking the first journey with no bottles and just buying two in France with appropriate regulator? 

Is this a cheaper, but viable alternative to Gaslow system?

Cheers


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi frymer

i've tried both of your proposed systems. i now have 2 x 13kg refillable cylinders with an exterior filling point.

i have used 'le cube' supplied by shell in france, belgium & portugal but could only get one in the gas locker i had then. it was readily available & lasted us a week. this was on a 6 month trip round france towing a caravan with a MH.

the refillable system is great. i've filled up in france, italy & uk with no problems. the 2 cylinders last me a month and i am a very heavy gas user.

if you only use sites with hook up i don't suppose you'll ever get the cost of a refillable installation back.

if having the system means you can use sites without having hookup (because you can use gas for kettle, heating & hot water) then you should get the cost back eventually.

if however having the system means you don't use sites so much because you don't want hookup then every night spent 'wild camping' means a saving of say £10. it won't take so long to be in profit then :lol: 

i spent 6 weeks in italy last autumn. 45 nights away & only 4 on sites. saving £410 :lol: :lol: :lol: 

mike


----------



## 98172 (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks for this Mike it is useful in the decision making process.

My main problem at the moment is that I have not even used the van yet and so have no idea about our normal gas usage, this will come over time.

We are intending to use the van for winter trips and not necessarily on sites so I expect to be using a fair bit of gas.

The reason that I am considering the Gaslow system is because the winter trips will be in France, Italy and Austria in the main.

It will be interesting to see if there any more replies suggesting the Gaslow route.

Cheers

Frank


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi frank

from your probable winter destinations i'm assuming it's the sking you are into. i like france & italy in the winter but go for the warmth. i avoid austria because of the gobox for vans over 3500kg.

if so have you read the posts about the refillable gas freezing because over there it's a mixture of propane & butane. the butane freezes and isn't used so that each time you refill the proportion of butane increases & freezes.

i think there was a thread discussing running an extension to the van's blown air system through the gas compartment but using a metal pipe.

try using the search facilty to find it.

mike


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gaslow*

Hi Frymer

I had Gaslow on the last van and have ordered it as an option on the new one. Excellent system - start up costs may seem a bit high, but then only about £4.80 per 6 kg cylinder to refill, plus of course the convenience of not lugging cylinders about!

Rapide561


----------



## Doubletread (May 11, 2005)

I am interested in changing over to Gaslow, but I seem to recall reading that there were problems refilling at some service stations. Has anyone experienced difficulties?

Les


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi doubletread

if you take the cylinders out to fill them some forecort staff will not let you fill them.

if you have an external filling point fitted they don't know what you are filling and i've never been asked if it's cylinders i'm filling.

mike


----------



## Doubletread (May 11, 2005)

Thanks Mike, that sounds ok, I think I will changeover to two Gaslow cylinders.

Les


----------



## 98172 (Mar 16, 2006)

smifee said:


> hi frank
> 
> from your probable winter destinations i'm assuming it's the sking you are into. i like france & italy in the winter but go for the warmth. i avoid austria because of the gobox for vans over 3500kg.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, and no, I didn't know that it was a mix; I had assumed that it was normal propane.

That said, I have not heard of folk on this site who visit such destinations in winter and have had problems with gas freezing but I will definitely check.

Cheers

Frank


----------

